# Toltrazuril 5%



## Georgia Girl (Mar 21, 2019)

What preventive doseage to adult does/bucks and kids are you using?  In reading the label it says if given undiluted it is very irritating to the mucus membranes and will cause immediate vomiting.  So, what are you diluting it with and how much dilutent to toltrazuril?   I guess this is being given by mouth?   Thanks


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 22, 2019)

When we used this we never used it on adults. Prevention was for kids only.
Typically adult goats have some immunity and should not need prevention.
If you have adult goats having a coccidia issue then management should be first consideration. Perhaps medicated feed for awhile.
IMO Dimethox would be a better option. Some vets still use Corid but IMO it is the last option due to the thiamine issue.
We don't use the totrazuril anymore for kids, but when we did we had no issues and sometimes we did give it in the bottle.
The withdrawal time was ridiculously long. If raising wethers for meat it was not worth it. Not sure what the withdrawal is on a dairy doe as we have not had an adult have coccidia.


----------



## Georgia Girl (Mar 22, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> When we used this we never used it on adults. Prevention was for kids only.
> Typically adult goats have some immunity and should not need prevention.
> If you have adult goats having a coccidia issue then management should be first consideration. Perhaps medicated feed for awhile.
> IMO Dimethox would be a better option. Some vets still use Corid but IMO it is the last option due to the thiamine issue.
> ...


I haven't had a problem with my 4 goats, i have two dairy goats that I plan to milk that are due to kid soon, I recently got a guideline from someone who has a large acclaimed goat dairy farm and they use it in their pregnant does 10 days prior to kidding and 2 days after delivery and and then in kids 3,4,6,8,9,12 weeks  I will look again, at the label but I was thinking it said safe for pregnant does.  I would like to know if when you or any others out there that has experience with the toltrazuril, if you diluted it and if so with what and how much.  Label says it is caustic and will cause vomiting if not diluted because it is such an alkaline solutions.  Thanks so much for your response, you are making me rethink.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 22, 2019)

Feeding pregnant does a medicated (for coccida prevention) is IMO far better and easier on the system. You can do this 1 month before kidding and even after. I am sure you will be giving all the milk to the kids for a while anyway.
We often mixed it with the individual bottles but other times straight in the mouth, never an issue. 
Are you going to dam raise or bottle feed?

There are many options and IMO not a "one way fits all". I just didn't have time for the toltrazuril and felt there were better options.

This year the SE has been hammered with rain- for a year now - so the probability of adult goats having some coccidia is high, however I think it is better to monitor... although if loads are high enough better to eradicate then infecting the land.


----------



## Georgia Girl (Mar 23, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> Feeding pregnant does a medicated (for coccida prevention) is IMO far better and easier on the system. You can do this 1 month before kidding and even after. I am sure you will be giving all the milk to the kids for a while anyway.
> We often mixed it with the individual bottles but other times straight in the mouth, never an issue.
> Are you going to dam raise or bottle feed?
> 
> ...


I am going to dam raise, taking the kids at night and milking in am, what did you do for your kids to prevent the coccida or do you just wait to see if they come down with it?  I was thinking the toltrazil if they had coccidosis was a one time dose and did not require multiple doses?


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 23, 2019)

We bottle feed so we just use a different product.

You can do your kid schedule you mentioned above but I would not do the adults unless you have a fecal analysis showing they need done.
If they end up with coccidiosis yes, it requires several doses, not just 1x.


----------



## Georgia Girl (Mar 23, 2019)

Southern by choice said:


> We bottle feed so we just use a different product.
> 
> You can do your kid schedule you mentioned above but I would not do the adults unless you have a fecal analysis showing they need done.
> If they end up with coccidiosis yes, it requires several doses, not just 1x.


One more question please, are you using the Dimethox for your bottle babies or what. is this prescription med?  what is the strength and how do you mix and what doseages>  your  regimen please for the kids?   thanks


----------

